# Wonder Dust



## TXprepper (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok I'm new here so I wanted to get some input. I was in the Vet Box for Vet Wrap for one of our Hay Burners and saw the bottle of "Wonder Dust", and wanted to see if anyone else has it in their emergency bag, not sure if the is safe for people. We have use other animal products for ourselves.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

From a few searches, it seems it can be used on humans, but not for severe wounds, as the particles would impede healing until scrubbed out. This would be the main disadvantage versus hemostatic bandages. Such bandages will clot the same, but are removed much easier. However, from what I've read, they burn. YMMV.


----------

